# Women in Modern Railroading



## Dougald (Jan 2, 2008)

Women have for a long time now been active in the the railroad world doing a variety of jobs. But the operating trades, particularly brakemen, have almost always been a male feifdom. take a look at a new generation of railroader as a young woman handles the job: 

http://www.onrgallery.com/picoftheday/picoftheday.html 

Regards ... Doug


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Dougald, 

In Britain, during the second world war women did many of the jobs that had been a male only preserve beforehand. This applied not only on the railways but in many other walks of life. 

Of course is some Countries, notably The Soviet Union, China and other Countries with similar outlooks there was little, if any. distinction between male and female as far a work was concerned. 

I couldn't get the link to work I'm afraid so I can't comment on its' content.


----------



## Paul Norton (Jan 8, 2008)

See if this will work. 

ONR Pic of the Day 

As it is the "Pic of the Day" for Saturday, you will have to look in the archives tomorrow. 

North Bay looks like a better place visit everyday. Lake Nipissing to fish in, several railway yards to railfan, and good looking women.


----------



## Skip (Jan 2, 2008)

Except she's in Cochrane ... North Bay's reputation remains intact...


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2008)

Ok, had to ask.....Is she married?  
Toad


----------



## Dougald (Jan 2, 2008)

The corrected link (it is no longer the current pic of the day) to anyone who may have missed it is 

http://www.onrgallery.com/picoftheday/picarchive15.html 

Regards ... Doug


----------



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

Check out these four Proto-files... 

http://wvrr.ca/prototype/photo_22.htm 

The whole crew was made up of smart, good looking ladies in charge of a mile of west bound containers. 

Excellent!  

Dave


----------



## MarkLewis (Jan 2, 2008)

In the 1970s CBS' _60 Minutes_ did a story about a woman engineer on one of the American RRs. When she was asked if there as anything a man could do that she couldn't do, she said, "I can't pee of the side of the locomotive."

Mark


----------



## ohioriverrailway (Jan 2, 2008)

I rode with a female engineer on the South Shore a couple of weeks ago. Her train-handling skills put the guys to shame. We have a woman conductor on the local that runs between Blairsville and Etna on the C39/C40 jobs.


----------

